# Deca-drol max



## N21 (Sep 14, 2011)

So i was intrested in doing a lean bulk, so Ive came up with a conclusion to stack H-drol, and DECA-DROL MAX. What kind of gains could i expect from the DECA-DROL MAX alone, would i need an AI on cycle? and if so would CEL's Formestane be good?


----------



## weightslayer (Sep 14, 2011)

what is your experience with PHs? IMO i wouldnt stack the hrol... i would run the deca drol alone. i have twice. as long as diet is in line you could gain 10-15lbs in a month. bloat is not to bad on it, so you may not need a AI. i didnt. all in all this is a great product, same as all of their products.


----------



## N21 (Sep 14, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> what is your experience with PHs? IMO i wouldnt stack the hrol... i would run the deca drol alone. i have twice. as long as diet is in line you could gain 10-15lbs in a month. bloat is not to bad on it, so you may not need a AI. i didnt. all in all this is a great product, same as all of their products.



ive done h drol and metha drol before, gained 17 off h drol eating like a freak and 25 off metha. this time i want to have a clean diet without any fats, i got really 'puffy' and want to pack on more weight but cut the fat. and the reason why i wanted to add h drol was because it worked well for me and for many is used as a 'cutting' agent. Also due to deca not being methylated i dont see why not. but did your bf go up? and how was the strength gains?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I see no reason you cannot stack these and if you want to you can run formestane on cycle or many E-Control from IML.  They will work synergistically but I would run the halo for 6 weeks as it kicks in later than the M-LMG.


----------



## N21 (Sep 15, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I see no reason you cannot stack these and if you want to you can run formestane on cycle or many E-Control from IML.  They will work synergistically but I would run the halo for 6 weeks as it kicks in later than the M-LMG.



yeahh, i think it would be a pretty solid cycle right?, and if i was to run h drol for 5-6 weeks, do you think running it at 50/75/75/75/75/75 would be alright?... btw h drol hits me around the end of week 2


----------

